# diagrama conector Mini ide 2.5" a ide 3.5" in



## angelliloou (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola alguien tendra el diagrama para hacer un adaptador de disco duro de laptop mini ide a ide normal de pc con su respectivo molex lo que pasa es que estoy armando una miro pc con y necesito meterle un disco duro que no ocupe mucho espacio.


----------



## Amoto555 (Dic 7, 2007)

Mira si te vale esto:

http://margo.student.utwente.nl/el/componen/fpinout2.html


----------

